# Italian All-Meat Fattie



## rivet (Jul 5, 2009)

The other day, my son Albert took a look at CAJUNSMOKE13's Italian fattie and was in awe.....had to try one too!

An "all-meat, carnivore fattie!" he said; so here we go....

The goods~


He did a kickin' job rolling it out then started to layer with Genoa Salami-


Next up was dried italian salami-


Final layer was Pancetta. He had never tried this before and when he ate a slice, his eyes lit up and he exclaimed "This is now my favorite meat!" Pancetta really is good stuff, and it's great to see kids try new things-


He weaved a bacon blanket just as good as Wendy did two days ago. They have raised the bar, and Dad better get with the program and learn to weave!


Onto the smoker over Cherry wood at 325 F while smoking a turkey. Here is the Fattie all done-


And here it is sliced and close up. Real good stuff, and probably one of the better fatties we've made. Highly recommended and a big thanks to CAJUNSMOKE13 for the idea.-


Hope you have enjoyed my teenager's cooking!


----------



## bmudd14474 (Jul 5, 2009)

Looks great.


----------



## jaxgatorz (Jul 5, 2009)

Great looking fattie, Albert !!!


----------



## fire it up (Jul 5, 2009)

Wow, that is a great looking fattie.  I can almost taste it!
Your son did a great job, glad they are learning so much AND eating well, not to mention trying some new things as delicious as pancetta.
Points to Albert for such a great job.


----------



## pineywoods (Jul 5, 2009)

That looks awesome he did a fine job


----------



## cajunsmoke13 (Jul 5, 2009)

Nice job Albert and Rivet. Looks great, better than mine. I've been eating on mine for a few days now....Had to kick up the lipitor.


----------



## rivet (Jul 5, 2009)

Thanks all! Albert is so proud he has gotten Points all by himself!


----------



## tasunkawitko (Jul 6, 2009)

excellent! points for albert!


----------



## oneshot (Jul 7, 2009)

Rivet, you gotta be proud of that boy.
Big points to you Albert on a fattie very well done!!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









I gotta try this one!!!!!


----------



## old poi dog (Jul 7, 2009)

That is a great looking fattie.


----------



## the dude abides (Jul 7, 2009)

Great job Albert!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

That's one fine looking fattie.


----------



## bigbaldbbq (Jul 7, 2009)

I can feel my arteries getting plugged just looking at it!! I bet it was great!


----------



## jerseyhunter (Jul 7, 2009)

That's a lot of meat.


----------



## morkdach (Jul 7, 2009)

oh wow oh yea gotta try one of these thanks


----------



## justpassingthru (Jul 8, 2009)

Rivet, my man, my man, my man, great looking fattie, I _can_ relate to your plate, we've got 18 outside and one inside. Belle has to be close to me when I'm preparing food, she doesn't touch or anything, just watches.  

Showed your plate to Mrs. JPT, she liked the fattie idea, but said she's gonna make a plate like yours only written in French. LOL

Gene


----------



## rivet (Jul 8, 2009)

Eighteen cats? OMG!

We have 5 "full time cats" (3 indoor, 2 outdoor) and 2 "part-time" cats (outdoor) that come around occasionally. Usually for the buffet. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Glad you liked the platter! We got it for a present one year, it's got an image of a black cat lounging on the center, where the food goes. Looks just like one of ours.

I'd love to see your wife's platter when she's done....please don't foget pics.


----------



## harrylips (Jul 8, 2009)

My heart hurts just looking at it..still I want a slice of that for sure


----------



## porked (Jul 12, 2009)

Outstanding job! Thanks for the view.


----------



## bbq engineer (Jul 12, 2009)

Rivet,

Nice job getting the kids involved...I too love pancetta, and layering it in a fattie is a great idea.  I also love Cherry wood smoke...nice choice!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.


----------



## mballi3011 (Jul 12, 2009)

Now thats a good looking fattie there rivet. If awful nice of you and dawn to pass the flame down to the sibling.


----------



## ellymae (Jul 12, 2009)

I *will* be making that. Hum.... cook it, then chop it up and put it in a pizza... or in a calzone.... hum....


----------



## smokeamotive (Jul 12, 2009)

Just been here a few days and you guy's just blow me away with some of the Ideas you come up with. Man that looks good!!! Way to go Albert! I'll have to try that one.


----------



## amdisc (Jul 12, 2009)

*That looks so good, What a great job...Looks like I'm gonna have to try something different on my next one..*

*Happy SmokeN'*
*Sunny St. Petersburg, FL*


----------



## ronp (Jul 12, 2009)

Man that looks awsome.


----------



## morkdach (Jul 12, 2009)

sper looken fatty thanks for the qview


----------



## rivet (Jul 16, 2009)

Ellymae, great idea on that calzone....I have great weakness for a good calzone 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  I took a slice of the leftover fatty, chopped it up, gave it a quick sautee and cooked it in with some scrambled eggs for breakfast. Delicious!


----------



## billbo (Jul 16, 2009)

That looks great! Please pass the pepcid!


----------



## tommiegunnz (Jul 16, 2009)

OMG that looks amazing I was planning a fatty smoke for tomorrow I might have to try that.


----------



## rdevous (Aug 26, 2009)

Well thank you very much Ellymae.....my "Gotta make that" list just got longer....an Italian all-meat fattie stuffed calzone. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 YUMMO!!!

Ray


----------



## vegas_frak (Aug 27, 2009)

I usually make the same style, but add some green olives, mozarella or provolone, and a dash of marinara sauce.....

Just have to be careful to get it all in there and not have a blow out.

Thanks for the post


----------



## gregandlaurie (Aug 29, 2009)

I want to try that. Looks amazing. We have a good friend who doesn't like many vegetables this would be a good alternative. Thanks for sharing.


----------

